# Trying out some stuff



## redsmas (May 2, 2010)

Been trying out some stuff and I thought i'd post them on my favorite forum



Spoiler


























































Please comment


----------



## Danny600kill (May 2, 2010)

These are really sweet


----------



## redsmas (May 2, 2010)

added another


----------



## redsmas (May 3, 2010)

*updated*


----------



## Beats (May 3, 2010)

Nice! You are really good.


----------



## redsmas (May 3, 2010)

LeLouchVII said:
			
		

> Nice! You are really good.



Thanks only started yesterday


----------



## luke_c (May 3, 2010)




----------



## Beats (May 3, 2010)

redsmas said:
			
		

> LeLouchVII said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT THE FUCK?!? Impossible! Way too good!


----------



## redsmas (May 3, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> lol
> 
> *Posts merged*
> 
> ...



lol


----------



## redsmas (May 4, 2010)

check out the newest one


----------



## _Chaz_ (May 4, 2010)

I like the last one the most.


----------



## Danny600kill (May 4, 2010)

I'm loving the second to last one, can I steal it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ( with credit of course )


----------



## redsmas (May 4, 2010)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> I'm loving the second to last one, can I steal it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sure


----------



## chirkowatson (May 17, 2010)

Its really good and  the collection is awesome. All the avatars are very new. The similar thing i found in the avatars is that all the avatars are all are comprises of action sequences scenes.


----------

